
Ravens attribute visual access to unseen competitors - daegloe
http://www.nature.com/ncomms/2016/160202/ncomms10506/full/ncomms10506.html
======
thelazydogsback
To what degree can one expect to extrapolate this behavior up/down/across the
taxonomy of species? (I assume the more predatory, the more likely this would
evolve.) Once you have a theory of mind, you can move from seemingly-
intelligent but simply emergent "flock/herd" behavior to actual co-operation
with peers or "disruption" of the out group, which would be interesting to
look at. I think anyone who has had personal (and I mean personal!) dealings
with crows can tell you they seem to have a theory of mind, and moreover, they
hold grudges :)

